# View Unread Posts method of browsing



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Posting this in case your method (like mine) of checking new forum posts, involves clicking 'view unread posts', and you have recently been overwhelmed. I still like this method, because it means I don't miss as many of the posts in sections, or threads, I wouldn't otherwise have read. I just thought there may be someone out there who forgot how to make that list easier for them to wade through. I do still miss replying to posts if I'm not sure what to say, or I'm in a rush, but at least I have some idea of what was said/posted.

Easiest way to start shrinking that list is to clear out a section, in which you don't want to see each individual post. (Such as game announcements in my case.  )
Under each unread new posts, is a link to the section it's located in. 
Clicking that takes you to the section. 
At the top right of each section, you can click 'mark topics read'. 
If you then want to read a specific post or topic that caught your eye, you are still in that section, so go ahead.

Hope that is useful for someone.
Zanne


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Handy to know. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

I got bored and just played the games to get them away. Haha.


----------

